# Average goat weight at 6 months.



## imported_Brighteyes (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone know about how big an oberhasli goat should be at 6 mo?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Too many variables to say for sure. If you are in the 60-70lb range you should be on the way to a big goat.


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 6 month old Nubian and I don't think she weighs 60lbs. I would guess maybe 50. I will have to try and weigh her to see. I have wondered if she is normal or not too. Good luck.

Cody


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I should have mentioned that I was quoting for male goats.


----------



## WGARDNER (Aug 20, 2011)

I have Alpines, but Oberhaslis are also a â€œSwissâ€ breed so they are very similar. Definitely 60 to 70lbs.


----------



## imported_Brighteyes (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you for your replies; we do measure them monthly and keep records so we can learn more about how goat growth works. They're mostly in the 70ish range so I'm reassured. We've named our goats after trees since we live near a forest. So our little Doug Fir weighs 56 and Cedar 74; quite a range. Lil Doug Fir had medical problems that we nursed him through so he may be our goat mascot. We also have Alder, 74, Tory Pine, 68, and our new weather that we've not yet named. He's big though. We're taking two of them out this next week; we're excited!!


----------

